# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  si behet lutja ne drejtim te evliave

## eldonel

pas nje pritje te gjate pa pergjigje po ju pyes si behet lutja kur behet ne drejtim te evliave mirepo te jete ashtu si e mesoni qe behet ose te pakten si e praktikoni kur ta beni pa ofendime vetem deshiroj te di menyren

----------


## albprofiler

> pas nje pritje te gjate pa pergjigje po ju pyes si behet lutja kur behet ne drejtim te evliave mirepo te jete ashtu si e mesoni qe behet ose te pakten si e praktikoni kur ta beni pa ofendime vetem deshiroj te di menyren



Zoti i shperbleft durimtaret .

Te kam premtuar se do te diskutojm bashke per kete çeshtje por nuk kam pas edhe aç shume kohe.

Kjo teme eshte shume e madhe dhe veshtire se shpjegohet edhe aç lehte me postimet e tona.
Ma se pari duhet me e kuptuar njeri tjetrin para se tja nisim me fol per fe, edhe duhet me i kuptuar termat lutje apo kerkese ,afersi ndaj avliave etj .etj.

Po ju pyes si e mendoni lutje ,lutje sikur namaz ; lutje sikur kur i lutesh p.sh prindit tend apo vllaut qe te te ndihmoj diçka , lutje per punesim apo lutje sikur une qe ju them ndonjehere disa anetarve ketu TE LUTEM MOS SHKRUAJ ASHTU , apo diçka te ngjajshme keshtu.

Per mos me u keqkuptuar me njeri tjetrin po ju them se une veçse veten tem dhe mendimin tim i reprezantoj ketu .Nuk jam i afte ti perfaqsoj dervishet (sufite) une.

Po flas çfare kam pare ,degjuar mesuar nga dervishet.

Ma se pari tek dervishet thuhet se kur dyshon ne diçka atehere mos e vepro dhe askush nuk eshte i detyruar te bej veprime lutje sikur p.sh tawassul (ndermjetsim) ne qofte se eshte ne dyshim.

Islami i ka parapare te gjitha situatat qe do te ndodhen besimtaret dhe per te gjitha i ka pergjigjet e veta.
Nuk eshte islami vetem ajo çka thojn disa dijetar dhe veshtire do ta ken qe ti vendosin kufij islamit.Nuk duhet qe te propagandohet vetem nje pjese e islamit dhe tjetra te lihet anash. Nuk duhet te sillen vetem disa ajete te Kuranit dhe tjerat ajete te mshifen poashtu vlen edhe me hadithet.

Ne islam eshte e lejuar ndermjetesimi (tawassul) bile eshte i rekomanduar;

Kurani po na meson se Zoti ka lene zevendsin ne toke , Kurani po na meson se Muhamedi a.s eshte i derguar si meshire per te gjitha krijesat. 
Lexojeni suren nisa ajeti 64 edhe aty flitet per ndermjetesim
Kurani po na meson se Muhamedi a.s ka te drejte mbi besimtaret 
 ma shume se qe ne kemi drejte mbi vetat tona. Kurani po na meson se te dashurit e Allahut nuk vdesin por jane prane Allahut dhe ushqehen nga Krijuesi jone.

Disa musliman e shohin pejgamberin e tyre veten ne libra dhe e mendojn vetem si nje ngjarje qe ka ndodhur 1400 vjet me pare , ke te tjere  musliman qe kerkojn afersin çdo dite me pejgamberin e tyre dhe eliten muslimane .

Per ma shume kerko  ne kete faqe per tawassul dhe i kupton ma shume gjerat
 HANAFI.COM.UK . Aty jane te argumentuara si kerkohet tawassuli me ajete te Kuranit dhe hadithe.

Ju lutem te tjereve t'mos sjellin copy pasta çarshafa nga 500 metra palidhje ketu , i kemi para ato ma pare por ato skan lidhje me tewhid apo me shirk ,jane veçse imagjinata te disa "dijetarve"

pershendetje

----------


## eldonel

Allahu te shperbleft per mundin qe ke bere per t'ju pergjigjur pyetjes qe  e kam parashtruar mirepo une doja ta dija menyren si behet qfar thuhet dmth si behet kurse per lejesen apo ndalesen kjo eshte tem tjeter e kuptoj qe nderlidhet por njeher deshiroj qe ta dije se qfar thuhet ndoshta me kupto

----------


## seman

lexo misticizmen e te nditurit hiresia e tij baba rexhep

----------


## eldonel

hej qfar je ka flet si behet po pyes dhe jo me me fol palidhje pastaj hym ne teuhid apo spo guxoni me kallzu se ju ngrin shehi  hhahahahahahahah, oshqiptar shkruje qysh qka thu tek ose veq ti qka thua ma thjesht spo di.

----------


## albprofiler

> hej qfar je ka flet si behet po pyes dhe jo me me fol palidhje pastaj hym ne teuhid apo spo guxoni me kallzu se ju ngrin shehi  hhahahahahahahah, oshqiptar shkruje qysh qka thu tek ose veq ti qka thua ma thjesht spo di.


Veç po du te them se teuhidi ne islam nuk eshte veçse ajo nje faqe qe po e sillni poshte e perpjete. Per ate edhe jeni mbete me gjysme shkolle dhe nuk i keni punet askund. 

Teuhidi i jot  gjendet ne nje faqe letre te cilen e ka shkruajtur ai  wehabi apo ibni tejmija.

Edhe iblisi e din teuhidin por nuk eshte kurgjo puna e tij.

Hajt tregom diçka kur te rrin me rrugaqa çfare teuhidi ke , kur te rrin me te dashurit e Allahut çfare teuhidi ke. Ne qofte se e ke ne zemer per çdo dite Muhamedin a.s dhe veprat e tij çfare teuhidi ke.

Askush nuk e arrin ta shoh teuhidin e vertet veçse nga letrat .

----------


## eldonel

> Veç po du te them se teuhidi ne islam nuk eshte veçse ajo nje faqe qe po e sillni poshte e perpjete. Per ate edhe jeni mbete me gjysme shkolle dhe nuk i keni punet askund. 
> 
> Teuhidi i jot  gjendet ne nje faqe letre te cilen e ka shkruajtur ai  wehabi apo ibni tejmija.
> 
> Edhe iblisi e din teuhidin por nuk eshte kurgjo puna e tij.
> 
> Hajt tregom diçka kur te rrin me rrugaqa çfare teuhidi ke , kur te rrin me te dashurit e Allahut çfare teuhidi ke. Ne qofte se e ke ne zemer per çdo dite Muhamedin a.s dhe veprat e tij çfare teuhidi ke.
> 
> Askush nuk e arrin ta shoh teuhidin e vertet veçse nga letrat .


Une e ceka tani njeher mu pergjigj ne pyetje jo ti bejshe bisht pyetjes jepe pergjigjen nese mundesh si e ben ti hiq s po dua tjeter .

----------


## albprofiler

> Une e ceka tani njeher mu pergjigj ne pyetje jo ti bejshe bisht pyetjes jepe pergjigjen nese mundesh si e ben ti hiq s po dua tjeter .


Une i ceka njeqind here pyetjet e mia dhe shume pak jeni pergjigjur dhe gjithmone i beni bisht perghigjeve ju.

Hajt ti me trego se a e din iblisi njesimin Teuhidin.

Jane me mijera menyra qe ti bejsh sexhde Allahut , sexhde Allahut i ben edhe kur ja perkujton te devotshmit e tij , sexhde i ben Allahut edhe kur shkon e viziton vendin ku pushon trupi i nje te devotdhmi ne islam.

Sexhde nuk i ben Allahut kur mendoni se jeni aç shume te pavarur nga gjithçkafi , nuk eshte ne besimin islam me menduar se nuk ka asnjefare ndermjetesimi.

Edhe ndermjetesime ka me mijera edhe shumica e tyre jane te urdheruara nga Allahu . Allahu po thote ne Kuran gjej metoda rruge qe te vijsh afrohesh tek une ; A nuk eshte nje rruge Muhamedi a.s dhe elita islame per t'ju afruar Allahut.

Disa musliman po mendojn se jane krejt te pamvarur secili e ka nga nje parti dhe eshte kandidat i pamvarur , nje dite do te thuani pse po e permendin edhe emrin e Muhamedit a.s ne lutjet tona , do te thuani na mjafton te themi vetem Zot.

----------


## eldonel

> Une i ceka njeqind here pyetjet e mia dhe shume pak jeni pergjigjur dhe gjithmone i beni bisht perghigjeve ju.
> 
> Hajt ti me trego se a e din iblisi njesimin Teuhidin.
> 
> Jane me mijera menyra qe ti bejsh sexhde Allahut , sexhde Allahut i ben edhe kur ja perkujton te devotshmit e tij , sexhde i ben Allahut edhe kur shkon e viziton vendin ku pushon trupi i nje te devotdhmi ne islam.
> 
> Sexhde nuk i ben Allahut kur mendoni se jeni aç shume te pavarur nga gjithçkafi , nuk eshte ne besimin islam me menduar se nuk ka asnjefare ndermjetesimi.
> 
> Edhe ndermjetesime ka me mijera edhe shumica e tyre jane te urdheruara nga Allahu . Allahu po thote ne Kuran gjej metoda rruge qe te vijsh afrohesh tek une ; A nuk eshte nje rruge Muhamedi a.s dhe elita islame per t'ju afruar Allahut.
> ...


ncncnncncncncncnncncncnncncncncncncncnccnncncncncn  cncncnc
Po ne nuk i lutemi pejgamberit a.s ne nuk i drejtojm lutjet ka ai por ka Allahu e kurse per ate ne duheti ti pasojm ne vepra dhe jo ti lutemi atyre , ju shkoni Allahun edhe nja pak ma posht ja qitni , shum mire e ke te cekne si krishtert priftat apo nuk eshte keshtu ti ende s me tregove fjal per fjal qfare thua , une e kam bere te kam treguar ne qfare thojm po ti ende jo .

----------


## burbuqe1

Do doja te postoi një artikull, ne ketë teme, ia kam kushtuar po këtij fenomeni te hidhur ne qytetin tim... Edhe pse mund ta merrni si provokim, po sidoqoftë te paktën  mos e fshini pa e lexuar...



*Qytetit tim*


I mbërthyer me besëtytni dhe verbëri po gjëmon, i dënuar nga sprovat po rënkon...

Si fëmije tek shkoja ne shkollë me kanë ngel në kujtesë ato kasollet e vogla të cilat më ngjanin si shtëpi lodrash apo si kasollet në përralla, ishte diçka krejt ndryshe, çka kuptova më vonë në te vërtet. Njerëzit afroheshin verbërisht bënin lëvizje rrethore, pëshpëritnin lutje, i flisnin dikujt pa e ditur se nuk mund ti dëgjoje njeri, e lere më ti bëj dobi diçka. 

*"Kush është më i humbur se ai që pos Allahut lut diçka që nuk i përgjigjet atij deri në kiamet, pse ata (që luten) janë gafilë ndaj lutjes së tyre."* (El Ahkaf, 5)

Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_Ai i cili vdes duke e lutur dikë tjetër përveç Allahut xh.sh., do të hyjë në zjarr_." (Buhariu, shih Fet'h el Bari 176/8)

"*Zoti yt ka dhënë urdhër të prerë që të mos adhuroni tjetër pos Tij..."* (El Isra, 23).

Allahu xh.sh. thotë: *"Nëse Allahu të provon me ndonjë të keqe, atë smund ta largojë kush pos Tij, po nëse dëshiron të japë ndonjë të mirë, ska kush që mund ta pengojë dhuntinë e Tij*." (Junus, 107)

Hidhnin të holla ne to pa pasur ide se kujt po ia dhurojnë kush do ti merr dhe për çka do ti shpenzojë ato...

*"Andaj ti falu dhe prej kurban për hir të Zotit tënd!"* (El Keuther, 2),

Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_Allahu xh.sh. e ka mallkuar çdo person që ther për hir të tjetërkujt e jo për hir të Allahut_." (Muslimi nr: 1978)



Allahu kishte zbritur mëshire, elhamdulilah, kisha kuptuar dhe mësuar qe ai veprim, ishte nga mëkatet e mëdha-shirku. Isha e irrituar nga ato veprime dhe sa here që më vinte rasti mundohesha tiu hapja sytë njerëzve përreth. Po fatkeqësisht ai ishte një numër shumë i kufizuar dhe vetëm shoqëri e afërt e imja. 


Transmeton Ebi Bekre, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_A dëshironi tju tregoj për (tre) mëkatet më të mëdha_? Thanë: _Gjithsesi, o i Dërguar i Allahut._ Tha: _"...(ndër to) ti përshkruash Allahut shok (shirku)_" (Muttefekun alejh, Buhariu nr: 2511)

Çdo mëkat Allahu xh.sh. ka mundësi tia falë njeriut, përveç shirkut; shirku nuk falet përveçse me pendim të sinqertë.

Allahu xh.sh. thotë: "*Ska dyshim se Allahu nuk fal (mëkatin) ti përshkruhet Atij shok (idhujtarinë), e përpos këtij (mëkati) i fal kujt do*." (En-Nisa, 48

O shpirtra të gjallë meditoni thirrni arsyes se shëndoshë: lexo, studio, medito dhe kërkoje të vërtetën. Mos i ndjekeni verbërisht te parët tuaj. Thirrni mendjes së shëndoshë, mendoni kujt ia drejtoni lutjet e juaja. Cili është qëllimi qe keni ardhur përkohësisht ne ketë jete? Pse duhet te prisni ndonjë aksident apo një vdekje të hershme për tju rikujtuar që nuk do të kurseheni edhe ju herët a vonë nga ajo. 

A nuk keni frike se një ditë mund te bëheni ju një rikujtim për dike?! 

A nuk keni frike se ai moment mund tju zëre ta pa penduar - papërgatitur?!...

Kam shumë frike!...
Po ti vesh një vështrim të shpejte, gati qyteti me i sprovuar në luftë, ende ka trupa të zhdukur të cilët priten mes ankthit dhe shpresës qe iu vret çdo moment. Nder vendet me ekonomi me të rrënuar. Përveç restoranteve e kafiterive asgjë tjetër nuk funksionon më mirë. Rini e helmuar, fenomenet e pasluftës, të panjohura më herët për ne. Varfëri e skajshme, te çveshur me firmat me të fundit, të lustruar dhe të parfumosur për tju përshtatur shumicës për të qenë me trendy çoftë ajo edhe shfrenim vetëm e vetëm që të jesh pjesë e shoqërisë... 

Pendohu oj krijese e Allahut, kërkoje te vërtetën, largohu nga injoranca se për Një Allah

"*All-llahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e një populli përderisa ata nuk e ndryshojnë vetveten*" (Er-Ra'd, 11).

Nëse nuk e bëni një hap pozitiv e ti hapni sytë nga e vërteta, do të humbni, zymtësia e kohës do tju mbërtheje.

Allah jepu dritë te kuptojnë urtësinë tende.

Allah na mëshiro të gjithëve!...

*Udhëzona (përforcona) ne rrugën e drejte! Ne rrugën e atyre, te cilët i begatove me te mira, jo ne te atyre qe kundër veti tërhoqën hidhërimin, e as ne te atyre qe e humben veten!* ( El-Fatiha, 5-7)

----------


## albprofiler

> Do doja te postoi një artikull, ne ketë teme, ia kam kushtuar po këtij fenomeni te hidhur ne qytetin tim... Edhe pse mund ta merrni si provokim, po sidoqoftë te paktën  mos e fshini pa e lexuar...
> 
> 
> 
> *Qytetit tim*
> 
> 
> I mbërthyer me besëtytni dhe verbëri po gjëmon, i dënuar nga sprovat po rënkon...
> 
> ...


Pershendetje burbuqe.

Edhe une i lus (po bej shirk) moderatoret qe te mos i fshijn postimet e tua, nuk ka nevoje ne qofte se shkon gjithçka ne rregull dhe me me respekt  ndermjet besimtarve  tek e fundit ketu jemi edhe per te diskutuar . 

Ne kete forum eshte ma liri dhe mua nuk me pengon aspak, ketu edhe tjeret kane vendos video propagand per çeshtjet e tyre ,te tjerat nenforume nuk i lejojn as edhe ndonje kritike te vogel.

Une ti kam lexuar disa postime (copy pasta shumica) tuat atje pak me lart dhe e di se nga po frymezohesh. Ne disa copy pasta qe po i sjell ne menyre direkte apo indirekte po e sulmoni sufizmin panevoje.

Islamin dhe muslimanet duhet ti shohesh pak ma ndryshe , shpeshhere disa extremista po shkojn e po ngatrrohen me besimtar te feve tjera duke ju thene se ne Shqiptaret jemi 80 % apo 90% . Jane te njejtit extremista qe punet e veta nuk i shiqojn kurr dhe te njejtit shpeshhere mundohen ti kritikojn shumicen e muslimanve dhe nuk degjojn per dikend tjeter perpos disa dijetarve te tyre.

Ne qofte se don ti shohesh problemet e muslimanve duhet ti shohesh ne nje menyre tjeter per ate i permenda edhe ato perqindjet me lart.Nuk jane te gjithe muslimanet ne rruge te drejte ka gabime nga te gjithe pjesetaret e çdo grupi qe existon ne islam.
Ne qofte se i shikon me perpikeri te gjitha gabimet dhe te mirat e muslimanve atehere na dalin disa perqindje dhe disa rezultate tjera.

Une jam ai qe kam hedh (dhene) para ne tyrbe dhe kam bere lutje aty ku po e shikon ti shirkun tim ketu sidomos shirkun e madh si po shkruan ti.
A mundesh me tregu ne detaje se si eshte puna ne qofte se e ben nje lutje te nje tyrbe ti po i ben Zotit shok.
Une i kam bere edhe disa pyetje edhe ma perpara sidomos selefave se kam kujtuar ata dijn diçka nga te paret e fese por askush nuk eshte pergjigjur.

A kane bere lutje te paret e fese selefat e vertet prane varrit te Muhamedit a.s dhe pastaj sahabet e tabiinet prane varreve te Ehlibejtit apo ndonje evliaje.
A kane bere lutje Imam Aliu ,Imam Hasani , Imam Hyseini , Fatime Zehra bija e Muhamedit a.s prane varrit te Pejgamberit tone  a.s.
Pastaj Imam Zejnel Abedini (tabiin simbas rregullave) nipi i Imam Aliut dhe i vetmi mashkull qe i shpetoi qerbelase a ka bere lutje prane varreve te deshmorve te qerbelase , te njejtat lutje a i kane bere edhe Imamet e tjere nga Ehlibejti .

Ka edhe shume hadithe nga te gjithe se nuk jane te  ndaluara lutjet prane varrezave te ndonje evliaje i kane perdorur edhe sahabet edhe tabiinet edhe Imamet e kater shkollave.

Po me vjen keq por po e perdorni nje sistem te gabuar , disa ajete te Kuranit i jepni ku Allahu i eshte drejtuar dikujt tjeter dhe ju ju drejtoheni muslimanve , e ne tjetern ane disa ajete te Kuranit po i fshehni .
Allahu po thote se e ka derguar Muhamedin a.s si meshire per te gjitha krijesat , ne qofte eshte pejgamberi a.s eshte meshire per te gjitha krijesat ateher edhe pasuesit e tij jane meshire per te gjitha krijesat , islami ka nje shpirt jo dy a ma shume.
Pse nuk tregoni edhe ajetin ku thote Allahu se ata qe vdesin ne rrugen e tij nuk vdesin por jane te gjalle dhe ushqehen nga dora e tij . Ju po thuani se nuk te degjon i vdekuri ateher pse i keni aç shume haditha nga kolektoret e juaj qe thojn kur te kaloni pereth varreve jepni selam se i vdekuri e degjon , se existon nata e vorrit etj etj.

Pejgamberi im eshte gjall  ,elita muslimane jane te gjalle , ma te gjalle se te gjitha krijesat tjera edhepse nuk jane ne kete boten tone . Allahu i bashkon zemrat e besimtarve Ai nuk i ndan ato .

Mund te kete edhe njerez qe luten ngapak gabimisht ne disa çeshtje por kjo ndodhe tek gjithe muslimanet dhe grupet e tyre.

Shpeshhere disa grupe extremiste i kane disa  akuza palidhje ne lidhje me sufizmin dhe ne lidhje me (tawassul) ndermjetesimin.

Eshte sevap ne qofte se viziton vendin ku pushon trupi i  ndonje evliaje , edhe Allahu eshte i kenaqur me ate besimtar.Besimtaret e vertet nuk e harrojn historine e tyre dhe te paret e tyre 
Disa njerz i bejn nga halli kto vizita e disa edhe per perkujtim dhe asnjera nuk eshte e ndaluar ne islam.

Per tjerat gjera sikur i shkruajte ti me lart per friken e kasollen e diçka te ngjajshme si kto nuk do te diskutoj se jane palidhje;

Kam nje keshille per ty largoju pak atyre librave qe po lexon tash , islami eshte nje oqean i plote me dijetar dhe libra te ndryshem , lexo ngapak edhe diçka tjeter nga tjere autore.

----------


## eldonel

> Pershendetje burbuqe.
> 
> Edhe une i lus (po bej shirk) moderatoret qe te mos i fshijn postimet e tua, nuk ka nevoje ne qofte se shkon gjithçka ne rregull dhe me me respekt  ndermjet besimtarve  tek e fundit ketu jemi edhe per te diskutuar . 
> 
> Ne kete forum eshte ma liri dhe mua nuk me pengon aspak, ketu edhe tjeret kane vendos video propagand per çeshtjet e tyre ,te tjerat nenforume nuk i lejojn as edhe ndonje kritike te vogel.
> 
> Une ti kam lexuar disa postime (copy pasta shumica) tuat atje pak me lart dhe e di se nga po frymezohesh. Ne disa copy pasta qe po i sjell ne menyre direkte apo indirekte po e sulmoni sufizmin panevoje.
> 
> Islamin dhe muslimanet duhet ti shohesh pak ma ndryshe , shpeshhere disa extremista po shkojn e po ngatrrohen me besimtar te feve tjera duke ju thene se ne Shqiptaret jemi 80 % apo 90% . Jane te njejtit extremista qe punet e veta nuk i shiqojn kurr dhe te njejtit shpeshhere mundohen ti kritikojn shumicen e muslimanve dhe nuk degjojn per dikend tjeter perpos disa dijetarve te tyre.
> ...


he bre subhanAllah me duket e kot me ty o shqiptar i dekti eshte o dekt e ka pas puna e tij ai s mun mi ndihmu vetes e po mun mi ndihmu kujt une s di ndryshe qysh ma shqip me ta spjegue edhe nje gje tjeter Ku'rani ka zbrit per te gjithe andaj vlene per te gjithe , ti ose  e kupton kete po te  vje inat me pranue e ngulesh si magari ne lloq si shprehje e morra jo si ofendim ose s pe ta rrok diqka a ketu veq Allahut duhet me ja drejtu lutjet kjo eshte shum e qarte dhe shum e thjesht per qdo kan andaj s ka filozofi ketu  ,qka a kjo puna juaj hiqni inatet mendo me kry e llogjik leji inatet  , edhe diqka pse more burr spe qet qata a pse po te doket qe a qashtu e po mundohesh me fsheh a , ok secili i bart pasojat vet dhe secili ka me dhene pergjegjesi per veten e tij veq haku dihet  .

----------


## burbuqe1

Përshëndetje edhe për ju...

Nuk do te tju shkruaj kaq shumë sa keni marre mundimin juve për te shkruar...

E sa per tolerancen- lirine e juaj jam e informuar, shkon deri aty sa me e ndaluara behet e lejuar, haramet tjera  behen hallalle. Edhe pse sot ka me shume ndricim nuk ndryshon asgjë e zeza mbetet e zeze e bardha po ashtu, esenca e tyre ngelet njejte varesisht prej ndricimit dhe kohes qe kalon, nuk ka tolerime ne adhurim te Krijuesit te Vetem.

Nese vizitat ne varreza behen per te rikujtuar se nuk do te jemi gjate ketu, ju duhet te freskoni menyren e vizites, dhe te lutjeve (te cilat jane  keq-adresuara dhe te kuptueshme vetem per juve aq mistike sa veq ju e dini !!!...) 
Allahu xhsh nuk ka nevoje per ndermjetsues per te degjuar lutjet tona. Mos i ngatrroni gjerat themelore!!!

Nese ende besoni qe babadimri ekziston dhe mund tiu degjoje, eshte e kote tju thuhet sa shpenzoni leter e laps per te shkruar dëshirat ne liste...

Nese ju me sygjeroni te nderroje autoret per lexim, une ju sygjeroje te veni filtra ne ato qe ju keni lexuar, jo te absorboni edhe paqartesite e vet autoreve te shumte...

 *Ti lexo atë që po të shpallet nga libri (Kurani), fal namazin, vërtet namazi largon nga të shëmtuarat dhe të këqijat, e përmendja e Allahut është më e madhja (e adhurimeve); Allahu e di se çpunoni*. El-Ankebut (29), ajeti 45.  

pra, "*permendja e Allahut eshte me e madhja (e adhurimeve)"* perveq veprave tjera ta kemi te qarte ketu...

Po e mbaj premtimin qe sdo tju shkruaj gjate, meqe jam pak dembele ne te shkruar...
Po e perfundoje me kete pjesez te preferuar shkëputur copy-paste nga Kurani shum i qarte dhe i kuptushem si mesazh 

 *Thuaj: Namazi im, kurbani im, jeta ime dhe vdekja ime janë thjesht për Allahun, Zotin e botëve. Ai nuk ka shok. Me këtë jam i urdhëruar dhe jam i pari i muslimanëve!* El-Enam (6), ajetet 162-163.

----------


## albprofiler

> he bre subhanAllah me duket e kot me ty o shqiptar i dekti eshte o dekt e ka pas puna e tij ai s mun mi ndihmu vetes e po mun mi ndihmu kujt une s di ndryshe qysh ma shqip me ta spjegue edhe nje gje tjeter Ku'rani ka zbrit per te gjithe andaj vlene per te gjithe , ti ose  e kupton kete po te  vje inat me pranue e ngulesh si magari ne lloq si shprehje e morra jo si ofendim ose s pe ta rrok diqka a ketu veq Allahut duhet me ja drejtu lutjet kjo eshte shum e qarte dhe shum e thjesht per qdo kan andaj s ka filozofi ketu  ,qka a kjo puna juaj hiqni inatet mendo me kry e llogjik leji inatet  , edhe diqka pse more burr spe qet qata a pse po te doket qe a qashtu e po mundohesh me fsheh a , ok secili i bart pasojat vet dhe secili ka me dhene pergjegjesi per veten e tij veq haku dihet  .


O eldonel mua personalisht me ka ndihmuar ma shume Muhamedi a.s se sa me u qu ne kemb te gjithe ata te gjallnit dijetaret e tu ,edhe me shku e me I shumezuar me miliona here ata saudistanat e tu nuk munden me me ndihmuar si me ndihmon elita islame.

Te vdekurit mbeten gjalle kurse ata qe i don Allahu ndrrojn jete.

Nuk eshte inati asgje puna por duhet te shpjegohet çdo gje mire si e kerkon islami .
Une u mbyta duke bere pyetje e ju asnje su pergjigjet , pse nuk e tregoni ajetin e Kuranit ku thote Allahu se e ka derguar Muhamedin a.s si meshire per te gjitha krijesat . A nuk eshte meshire Muhamedi a.s dhe te gjithe ata qe e kane pasuar ate per mua . Meshira e Muhamedit a.s nuk eshte ndermjetesim .

Kur ti tregoni ajetet e KURANIT ku thuhet se nuk paska ndermjetsim duhet ta tregoni krejt ajetin edhe ti tregoni edhe ajetet e tjera ku thote Allahu se ka edhe ndermjetsim me lejen e tij. Kur te tregoni se i dekti eshte i dekt tregoni ajetin nga Kurani ku thote Allahu se ata qe vdesin ne rruge te tij ata jane gjalle dhe ushqehen nga dora e tij.

Feja islame tregohet krejt e jo veçse pjes pjes si po beni.

Ju po e perdorni stilin e atyre extremistave te feve tjera qe vijn e sjellin nje ajet e tjetrin e fshehin. Nuk shpjegohet feja islame ashtu as Kurani as hadithat as kurgjo tjeter.

Mesohuni ti beni dallimet se ka lloj lloj ndermjetsimi .Disa mendojn dhe luten ne disa ndermjetsime qe nuk jane simbas rregullave islame por kjo ndodh tek te gjitha grupet.

Nuk eshte lutje ne qofte se kerkon shefatin e lutjet e evliave per ty , nuk eshte lutje as shirk as me shoqeruar Allahut shok ne qofte se i thua shokut prindit apo dikujt tjeter te lutem a po me ndihmon per ndonje çeshtje çka te brengos apo ke nevoje.
Afrimin tek Allahu e ben ma se miri vetem ndermjet pejgamberve dhe te gjithe atyre qe Allahu i don , mundesh te afrohesh pakez te Allahu edhe vete si individ por kurr nuk do te arrish ate shkalle sikur qe e arrit kur je afer atyre qe Allahu i don.

Mos i lexoni aç shume literarisht kto postime te mia ,kuptoni se nuk po behet fjale per afrim sikur qe nje njeri i afrohet nje njeriu tjeter kur eshte i gjalle.
As nuk po ju thote dikush lereni Zotin e lutjet e te gjitha e veç shkoni ne kete menyre. Une veç po them se ndermjetsimi (tawassul) dhe afrimi i besimtarit afer elites islame eshte pjese e fese sone.

Allahu nuk i ndan zemrat e besimtarve , zemrat e besimtarve jane nje, islami ka shume lamba por eshte nje drite .

----------


## ocean

I shenjti Bajazid el-Bistami (Allahu qofte i kenaqur mire prej tije) nje Sufi-musliman i hershem kur ishte pyetur per ndonje veprim te mire qe njeri mund te bente ne menyre qe ti afrohet Zotit  Ai i tha, 

"Duaj te dashurit e Allahut ne menyre qe edhe ata te te duan. Sepse Allahu i shikon zemrat e te shenjteve te Tije dhe atje Ai do te shohe emrin tend te ngulitur ne zemrat e tyre dhe Ai do te fale.” 

Pra, i nderuari Eldonel, ai tha ti duash, jo te ju lutesh atyre ne te njejten menyre siq njeri i lutet Allahut xh.sh.  

Ndoshta ka edhe te atille qe iu luten krijesave te tjera ashtu siq i luten Krijuesit por une per vete nuk kam degjuar.

Pershendetje

----------


## albprofiler

> Përshëndetje edhe për ju...
> 
> Nuk do te tju shkruaj kaq shumë sa keni marre mundimin juve për te shkruar...
> 
> E sa per tolerancen- lirine e juaj jam e informuar, shkon deri aty sa me e ndaluara behet e lejuar, haramet tjera  behen hallalle. Edhe pse sot ka me shume ndricim nuk ndryshon asgjë e zeza mbetet e zeze e bardha po ashtu, esenca e tyre ngelet njejte varesisht prej ndricimit dhe kohes qe kalon, nuk ka tolerime ne adhurim te Krijuesit te Vetem.
> 
> Nese vizitat ne varreza behen per te rikujtuar se nuk do te jemi gjate ketu, ju duhet te freskoni menyren e vizites, dhe te lutjeve (te cilat jane  keq-adresuara dhe te kuptueshme vetem per juve aq mistike sa veq ju e dini !!!...) 
> Allahu xhsh nuk ka nevoje per ndermjetsues per te degjuar lutjet tona. Mos i ngatrroni gjerat themelore!!!
> 
> ...


Ti je pak e keqinformuar per mua me trego ku e kam bere hallalin haram apo ansjelltas.
Si duket nuk po te pelqen dhe po te duket sikur me te te godit ne koke me diçka kur dikush te thote lexo edhe diçka tjeter nga thesari i madh oqeani i madh i shkrimtarve ne islam. Ty po te duket vetja se ti i ke filterat ma te mire dhe filterat e tu nuk e lejojn asnje te paqart. Po me vjen mire per ty dhe veç vazhdo asgje mos ndrysho.
Prap ja ke nis te forumi i atyre qe lexojn per mistike te shesish mend se çka eshte drita dhe si e zeza nuk behet e bardh , si duket ti qenke mistike , e paske zbuluar se edhe babadimri nuk po existoka , sot ma ke prish diten krejt e çka me bere une tash me listen teme . Do te kerkoj ne islam se me siguri aty besimtari mundet me e bere nje liste dhe ka vende ku mundet me e paraqit listen e vete.
Ato ajete te Kuranit i ke sjell dhe jane shume te mira , e verteton edhe nje gje se zikri (permendja e Allahut) behet shume nga dervishet ndodh qe me mijera here permendet Allahu  nga nje dervish ne dite.

Pergjigju njehere ne pyetjet qe po i bej se a kane bere lutje selefat e vertet prane varrezave te elites islame.

----------


## eldonel

> I shenjti Bajazid el-Bistami (Allahu qofte i kenaqur mire prej tije) nje Sufi-musliman i hershem kur ishte pyetur per ndonje veprim te mire qe njeri mund te bente ne menyre qe ti afrohet Zotit  Ai i tha, 
> 
> "Duaj te dashurit e Allahut ne menyre qe edhe ata te te duan. Sepse Allahu i shikon zemrat e te shenjteve te Tije dhe atje Ai do te shohe emrin tend te ngulitur ne zemrat e tyre dhe Ai do te fale. 
> 
> Pra, i nderuari Eldonel, ai tha ti duash, jo te ju lutesh atyre ne te njejten menyre siq njeri i lutet Allahut xh.sh.  
> 
> Ndoshta ka edhe te atille qe iu luten krijesave te tjera ashtu siq i luten Krijuesit por une per vete nuk kam degjuar.
> 
> Pershendetje


pershendetje 
S jemi ka folim ketu per dashje jemi ka folim per lutje qe bejne tek varrezat kur te shkojn  per ate jemi ka debatojm dhe ka kesi gjera , tjetra eshte gjerat qe behen per kismet lidhja e penjeve e gjera te tilla besoj qe e dini per qka  e kam fjalen .

----------


## burbuqe1

> Ti je pak e keqinformuar per mua me trego ku e kam bere hallalin haram apo ansjelltas.
> Si duket nuk po te pelqen dhe po te duket sikur me te te godit ne koke me diçka kur dikush te thote lexo edhe diçka tjeter nga thesari i madh oqeani i madh i shkrimtarve ne islam. Ty po te duket vetja se ti i ke filterat ma te mire dhe filterat e tu nuk e lejojn asnje te paqart. Po me vjen mire per ty dhe veç vazhdo asgje mos ndrysho.
> Prap ja ke nis te forumi i atyre qe lexojn per mistike te shesish mend se çka eshte drita dhe si e zeza nuk behet e bardh , si duket ti qenke mistike , e paske zbuluar se edhe babadimri nuk po existoka , sot ma ke prish diten krejt e çka me bere une tash me listen teme . Do te kerkoj ne islam se me siguri aty besimtari mundet me e bere nje liste dhe ka vende ku mundet me e paraqit listen e vete.
> Ato ajete te Kuranit i ke sjell dhe jane shume te mira , e verteton edhe nje gje se zikri (permendja e Allahut) behet shume nga dervishet ndodh qe me mijera here permendet Allahu  nga nje dervish ne dite.
> 
> Pergjigju njehere ne pyetjet qe po i bej se a kane bere lutje selefat e vertet prane varrezave te elites islame.





I nderurar, 
e para punës me keni keqkuptuar si fillim, unë nuk ju njoh, nuk te jam drejtuar personalisht, e kisha fjalën për praktikimin e ritualeve ne përgjithësi...

Nëse diçka ka qen e ndalur qysh se është shpalle Kur’ani nuk e bën te lejuar koha apo diçka tjetër.(shirkun, alkoolin, hajmalitë-nuskat..etj,etj) këto rregulla nuk ndërrohen për hatër te kurrkujt. 

Këto çështje janë te ndishme dhe shumë mirë  te sqaruara...

"*Kur Allahu ka vendosur për një çështje, ose i dërguari i tij, nuk i takon (nuk i lejohet) asnjë besimtari dhe asnjë besimtareje qe ne atë çështje te tyre personale te bëjnë ndonjë zgjedhje tjetër fare. E kush kundërshton Allahun dhe te Dërguarin e tij, ai është larguar shume larg se vërtetës*." Kur'an 33:36

Nuk kam ide ku dhe çka keni për baze  lutjet “*misterioze*” te cilat i dini veç ju interesante kjo apo jo ?!!...

 I nderuar, nuk jam kundër leximit, asgjë te keqe nuk ka, po kur je i pajisur me “filtra” çfarëdo qe te lexosh tek ty nuk lejnë gjurme negative. E dini për cilët filtra e kam fjalën?!! E po ku ka filtra me te besueshëm e me te pastër se Kur’an-i dhe synetet.

Nuk e copy-paste rastësisht ...
“*Ti lexo atë që po të shpallet nga libri (Kur’ani), fal namazin, vërtet namazi largon nga të shëmtuarat dhe të këqijat, e përmendja e Allahut është më e madhja (e adhurimeve); Allahu e di se ç’punoni.”* El-Ankebut (29), ajeti 45. 

Lexo, *fale namaz* është porosia, janë me se te obligueshme, e përveç kësaj edhe qindra here po te praktikojnë dhikrin, Namazi, njëjte ngelet* FARZ* dhe nuk plotësohet ndryshe veç se duke e praktikuar atë.

Nuk ke as çka te hjekesh as te shtosh çdo gjë është perfektë ne islam, veç se ju duhet te studioni ta njihni atë me mire...

*"Sot e përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë time, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe..."* Kur'an, 5:3

...

S’me besohet qe kaq shumë e zgjata debatin se nuk i parapëlqej aq polemikat bile te kësaj natyre ka kohe qe nuk e kam praktiku, megjithatë uroi qe te hulumtoni me shumë tek e vërteta.



p.s. vella eldonel, ma beje hallall per nderhyrjen tek tema, selam..

----------


## eldonel

ju komuniteti juaj a dini me qel naj teme per namaz a ramazan a  me marr naj ajet ku'ranor naj ku a  diqka  keshtu apo vetem tha ky keshtu jo ky po ky filan fisteki filan shehi ose baballaret e juaj keshtu tha ky keshtu ai nje  keshill e vogel mos e merrni ndryshe se me duket qudi kjo pune keshtu .

P.S  eshte i hapur per te gjithe nga ana ime s ka gje   selam

----------


## albprofiler

> shi shi only paska kenduar "let it be"


A zbulove diçka te madhe a o khan.

Eshte titulli i nje kenge nga Sherif Merdani , nje kenge qe e ka kenduar mbas renies se komunizmit ne Shqiperi.
Me te thane shko degjoje njeher kete kenge dhe eja cito nuk po dua se me siguri e ke te ndaluar muziken ti.

Hajt mire mbetsh shokut.

----------

